# Looking for a project plan for a wall mounted guitar hanger.



## Manderson (May 18, 2007)

Anyone have a wall mounted guitar hanger project plan? I just needed something quick and didn't want to have to design it myself. I googled the hell out of it and couldn't find much.

Regards

M


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Its been well over a year…any luck?


----------



## Manderson (May 18, 2007)

Sorry nope nadda out there.


----------

